# How to print white text on a black sublimation mug?



## dschleng23 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi there, 

Are there any sublimation printers that print white? We want to print on black sublimation mugs and the printer we have is the Ricoh sg3110 which doesn't have white ink... what is the solution to this? Sorry, new to all this. Would appreciate a little help, thanks!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

No white sublimation ink. You'll need to use the black sublimation mugs that have the white area to print on. The base of any substrate has to start out white (or light/pastel colored).


----------



## dschleng23 (Dec 13, 2016)

Perfect thank you!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Daniel, are you talking about the black colour change mugs? because there isn't an all over black sublimation mug.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WalkingZombie said:


> No white sublimation ink. You'll need to use the black sublimation mugs that have the white area to print on. The base of any substrate has to start out white (or light/pastel colored).


To your point ...

http://www.coastalbusiness.com/FullColorMugwithwhitesublimatibleareaBlack11oz36case.aspx


----------



## closetoit (Jul 1, 2016)

WalkingZombie said:


> No white sublimation ink. You'll need to use the black sublimation mugs that have the white area to print on. The base of any substrate has to start out white (or light/pastel colored).


Is this done with the white panel? I'm seeing these a lot and I'm not sure how they get white on black. Claim DW and microwave safe.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

closetoit said:


> Is this done with the white panel? I'm seeing these a lot and I'm not sure how they get white on black. Claim DW and microwave safe.


Dye sublimation is not the only print method. Screen printing and pad printing using white ink are other methods.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

closetoit said:


> Is this done with the white panel? I'm seeing these a lot and I'm not sure how they get white on black. Claim DW and microwave safe.


As @splathead mentioned, sublimation is not the only way. The image you attached could be better done using screenprinting, pad printing, etc... and I doubt that image would be sublimated.

If all you want to do is print on black mugs, preferably with white ink, sublimation is probably not for you.


----------



## closetoit (Jul 1, 2016)

WalkingZombie said:


> As @splathead mentioned, sublimation is not the only way. The image you attached could be better done using screenprinting, pad printing, etc... and I doubt that image would be sublimated.
> 
> If all you want to do is print on black mugs, preferably with white ink, sublimation is probably not for you.


I've done a couple of thousand sublimated white mugs. I now have customers pitching a fit for black mugs and was just curious if anyone else on here did them and if so, how? I get the pad and screen printing, just haven't had luck making them DW safe.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

closetoit said:


> I've done a couple of thousand sublimated white mugs. I now have customers pitching a fit for black mugs and was just curious if anyone else on here did them and if so, how? I get the pad and screen printing, just haven't had luck making them DW safe.


You will have to kiln-fire them in order to make them resistant to scratches, DW and microwaves, etc... Kiln-firing actually 'bakes' your design onto the surface making it extremely durable.

Other than sublimation, you can direct print onto the mug, but without kiln-firing it, the image will not last very long. This will require you to make or purchase your own kiln or have a company who specializes in it to do it for you.


----------



## closetoit (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks! This is what I needed to know. Much obliged.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

Be careful using a kiln. Fawn Liebowitz died when one exploded.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Soooo you can sorta fake it! There are black sublimation mugs that have a white area to sublimate on. You could dye that area "black" while leaving the lettering area white (the actually background color of the print area. The only thing I would be concerned about is match the black sublimation ink with the rest of the mug. But... if you try it then take a pic and share the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

ssmedia7 said:


> Soooo you can sorta fake it! There are black sublimation mugs that have a white area to sublimate on. You could dye that area "black" while leaving the lettering area white (the actually background color of the print area. The only thing I would be concerned about is match the black sublimation ink with the rest of the mug. But... if you try it then take a pic and share the results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not worth the trouble, which is why I didn't mention it. Plus, you'll have a subpar product.


----------



## closetoit (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris109 said:


> Be careful using a kiln. Fawn Liebowitz died when one exploded.


Poor Frank...never got that pot. LOL


----------

